# Do I need a heater?



## Cabob (Aug 16, 2013)

I just got my new betta yesterday. I was wondering if i needed a heater, because bettas live at room teprature. Would i need one for cold winters here in canada?


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Cabob said:


> I just got my new betta yesterday. I was wondering if i needed a heater, because bettas live at room teprature. Would i need one for cold winters here in canada?


YES. I live in Canada, and I lost my first betta years ago because I didn't have a heater. He died from the cold and the fluctuations. Get one ASAP.


----------



## Cabob (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for letting me know! This is my first betta and i want him to last.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

What size tank is he in?


----------



## Cabob (Aug 16, 2013)

Half Gallon


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Cabob said:


> Half Gallon


Half gallon... That's far too small. They need *at least* a gallon, but a 2.5 or up would make them happy. Filtered and heated too.


----------



## Cabob (Aug 16, 2013)

I found the tank at wal-mart and it said betta kit so... I need a new tank?


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

If you can't get anything better for a half gallon, I think there are some .5gallon heaters at petsmart, but honestly, it's way better long term to just get a bigger tank and better heater


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Cabob said:


> I found the tank at wal-mart and it said betta kit so... I need a new tank?


They sell those because they look nice and can easily "trick" buyers, and then people buy it and their bettas live for only a few weeks. 

I highly recommend a much larger tank. But it's okay, not your fault, you just didn't know. ;-)


----------



## Cabob (Aug 16, 2013)

Do I have to worry about humidity?


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Cabob said:


> Do I have to worry about humidity?


Not at all.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Weeell, if you're short on finances, I would recommend getting this aquarium, and all you need to buy is heater. 

Or you can get this one and split it for 2 bettas! All you need is a heater
You can even split it for 3 bettas if you realllly want to


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> Weeell, if you're short on finances, I would recommend getting this aquarium, and all you need to buy is heater.
> 
> Or you can get this one and split it for 2 bettas! All you need is a heater
> You can even split it for 3 bettas if you realllly want to


$9?!!?!? OMG I have to have it! :lol:


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Ikr, I saw the price and was like "omg wtf" 
I think I'll head out to get one for myself!!


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

If you have a space heater and you keep the room at 75F your betta will be ok. But if the room where the betta lives gets in the 60s your betta will suffer. 

When I was young I almost lost my betta to a cold winter in Connecticut. After almost losing my fish I talked me parents into letting me keep a space heater going in my room. The fish were fine with the room heated.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> Ikr, I saw the price and was like "omg wtf"
> I think I'll head out to get one for myself!!


I just have to convince my parents, but that's an AMAZING deal!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

It's $10!! What's there to convince?! xD


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

I could buy like 5 of those... and take in so many bettas omg.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> It's $10!! What's there to convince?! xD


IDK WHAT GOES ON IN THEIR HEADS! :lol:

But they shall be convinced. :evil:


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Cabob, I HIGHLY advise you to get that tank for 10 bucks. It is a STEAL and it is a really good tank. Just get a heater and you're set.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Lol I may have some difficulties :roll:
Hard enough to convince my mom to let me get the 55 Gal.
She'll freak out at another tank, no matter how smalll.

Idk if the deal is worldwide, or just within Canada, but I'm hoping
worldwide. 
If not, just ship it, free 2 days shipping apparently.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> Lol I may have some difficulties :roll:
> Hard enough to convince my mom to let me get the 55 Gal.
> She'll freak out at another tank, no matter how smalll.
> 
> ...


It says in-stores only. :/ When does the sale end? Please end after Monday!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Really? but then it says "Eligible for *FREE 2-Day Shipping"
*LIKE RIGHT UNDER IT! I hate confusing websites :$

Lol, why do you want it to end after Monday! Let's hope it's up forever xD


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> Really? but then it says "Eligible for *FREE 2-Day Shipping"*
> LIKE RIGHT UNDER IT! I hate confusing websites :$
> 
> Lol, why do you want it to end after Monday! Let's hope it's up forever xD


Yah, it's confusing. 

I want it to end after Monday because I can only get it Sunday, but if it never ends then yay!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

Ahh,

Sorry for hijacking your thread Cabob! 
But seriously, if you can, get that tank.


----------



## Namialus (Jul 9, 2013)

Mar said:


> Ahh,
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Cabob!
> But seriously, if you can, get that tank.


Not hijacking when it's helping. :lol:


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Guys, what $9 tank are you talking about? Of those you linked, the first one is $33 and the second one is $30... unless the prices I'm seeing are only for America... in which case... boooooooo


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

*Do* bettas live at room temp? I thought they liked a little bit more...

Seki, I am seeing the same price you are :dunno:


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

snowflake311 said:


> If you have a space heater and you keep the room at 75F your betta will be ok. But if the room where the betta lives gets in the 60s your betta will suffer.
> 
> When I was young I almost lost my betta to a cold winter in Connecticut. After almost losing my fish I talked me parents into letting me keep a space heater going in my room. The fish were fine with the room heated.


Agreed. None of my tanks are heated because I do not let the temp in my apartment drop into the 60s.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

This tank. Idk if it's a Canadian-only deal, but it's $9.01 CAD 
Used to be $45 in Canada, so it's a steal.


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like it's Canadian-only. I see it as $33 USD.


----------



## DreamerHorse (Dec 22, 2012)

I used to not heat my tank(s) before I upgraded to a 10g. I found that when I still had Azure, she didn't mind the temperature being a little on cold side. Valentine got sluggish, I got him a heater and he perked up. Personally, your fish will be much happier with a heater, even if it's a Tetra heater. Before people rat on me that Tetra heaters don't work well, I have a 10g, the heater is set in the middle section (the tanks divided), and the temperature stays at a steady 78 degrees. If you can get an adjustable heater, go for it, but I can't and so that's the way it is for me.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

That sucks, sorry to hear it's only Canadian


----------



## Torla (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'd scoop it up in a heartbeat if it were that cheap! Nice little hospital tank. Or a home for a second betta.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I guess I'll stop using heaters then


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

for heater suggestions, try Elite 25w or Hydor Theo 25w, both amazing heaters for tanks 2.5-3 gallons! 

I want that tank too! rawr!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Actually, unless your house is 80-82 degrees and stable, you need a heater. Not really optional, these are tropical fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

My house is not 80-82. Fish don't have to be kept at the top of their preferred temp range. I am not saying that their fish does or does not need a heater, because I don't know enough about the conditions inside their house. I know that they are not necessary here in my house because the air temp ranges from the low 70s in the winter to the high 70s in the summer - good for the vast majority of "tropical" fish in the trade. Very few fish actually NEED water warmer than 80.


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

^ AGreed with Matt
That'd be a super hot house lmao


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Actually, unless your house is 80-82 degrees and stable, you need a heater. Not really optional, these are tropical fish.


I am going to have to agree with Matt here...If your room temp is low 70's, that means your tank will be high 60's w/o a heater, and that is too cold for a tropical fish.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

finnfinnfriend said:


> If your room temp is low 70's, that means your tank will be high 60's w/o a heater, and that is too cold for a tropical fish.


Just curious - how many unheated tanks do you have? All of my tanks are unheated, and not one of them is cooler than the air temp.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a thermometer for the air temp and one for the water temp. The one for the air temp always reads higher. One time I accidentally left my heater off over night and my poor fish's water was in the mid 60's!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Jaysee, what type of thermometers do you use? Evaporative cooling cools water down to a few degrees cooler then air temperature... Almost always. It's the same reason we sweat... It evaporates and cools us down. It's a fairly basic physics concept. 

I have one unheated tank with a crayfish... I'm not at home currently but I will check the temperature and compare it to the air... I can guarantee you it is cooler. 

If your house is on the low end of the bettas preferred temperature range, the water will be lower, slowing the fishes metabolism and weakening it's immune system.


----------



## gbose (Dec 2, 2010)

Cabob,

Don't worry about humidity, your fish live in the water anyway 

Get a larger (2.5-5G) tank with a filter an heater. Your betta will love it!

GBose


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I went to school for applied physics - yes, it's a basic principle. However, there are other variables acting on the system so it's not so cut and dry. That's the "applied" part.

I use an alcohol thermometer and check it against the weather station I have in my house. In addition to that, the air conditioner remotes tell the air temp to further verify the accuracy. I don't have evaporation because of the glass tops. As I said, none of my tanks are cooler than the air.

So keeping the fish in it's preferred temp range will make it sick and cause it to die? I'll be sure to pass that along to my fish....


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I went to school for applied physics - yes, it's a basic principle. However, there are other variables acting on the system so it's not so cut and dry. That's the "applied" part.
> 
> I use an alcohol thermometer and check it against the weather station I have in my house. In addition to that, the air conditioner remotes tell the air temp to further verify the accuracy. I don't have evaporation because of the glass tops. As I said, none of my tanks are cooler than the air.
> 
> So keeping the fish in it's preferred temp range will make it sick and cause it to die? I'll be sure to pass that along to my fish....


Hey, no need to get upset . Your way works for you and your fish do well and that's awesome .
It's just my opinion that it it almost always best to have a heater for warm water fishies. That's just my opinion. You make the space heater thing work and that's great 

ETA: At least your tone reads upset...maybe you aren't idk lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

The glass top would make a difference. Most people, however, either use no top or a top that levels spaces for evaporation.

I never said that keeping fish outside their preferred temperature range would make it sick and cause it to die. I said it would lower its metabolism and weaken its immune system. Please don't misquote me.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

Haha no I'm not upset, nor do I use space heaters 


Matt, I never said that you said anything about keeping fish outside their preferred temp range, so please don't misquote me. You said that keeping the fish in the low end of it's preferred temp range will weaken it's immune system. Are you not implying that the fish will get sick because of it?? Otherwise, what's the point of even saying it?


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Haha no I'm not upset, nor do I use space heaters
> 
> 
> Matt, I never said that you said anything about keeping fish outside their preferred temp range, so please don't misquote me. You said that keeping the fish in the low end of it's preferred temp range will weaken it's immune system. Are you not implying that the fish will get sick because of it?? Otherwise, what's the point of even saying it?


Oh that was someone else that used space heaters I guess. You keep your water temp at least in the 70's though, right? At least for your bettas. Can't say I know about other tropical fish.

If you don't keep your bettas in at least the 70's, then I am going to have to completely disagree with your method. However, I am glad your fish do well...


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

In asking me "So keeping the fish in it's preferred temp range will make it sick and cause it to die" you did change what I said. You may not have been quoting me, but the intent of that statement was clear. I said that it would be lower then the fishes preferred temperature range if it was kept on the low end, and, once again, that it would slow the fishes metabolism and weaken its immune system. I never once said that it would "make it sick and cause it to die". 

Anyways, I really don't want to argue, but it is a proven fact that metabolism slows and the fish's immune system gets weaker as the temperature lowers. That is the point that I want to make. If you keep your fish healthy without heaters, great. Whatever works! It's just not something I would do. The. Fact that you live in NZ and I live in Canada probably makes a difference too lol.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Please keep the discussion friendly and avoid unnecessary sarcasm. 

Thank you.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

For what it's worth, my tanks are open top and always cooler than room temp. I take out my heaters for summer, and the difference becomes fairly obvious.

I always tell people that bettas generally need heaters. It does depend on your circumstances, and how much activity you want to see from your fish. A colder fish will be more susceptible to developing swim bladder disorders and boat if you accidentally overfeed. A sick betta should always be in warmer water to help with recovery. In my opinion always having a heater on hand is a good idea, even if you don't use it 

If you are worried about costs, I use a heater from ebay which will cost you around $6. 

http://bit.ly/17zCAmR



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Just for the record, I don't know if you were talking about me or not, but there was not one bit of sarcasm from me.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

The statement was made to remind, not accuse. It was not directed at anyone in particular, I hope that you do not take it as such 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

In my experience the quality of the food being fed is more responsible for digestive problems than the water temp.

There isn't much in fish keeping that is black and white - it's all shades of grey. As I said, there are many variables to consider with regards to the thermodynamics of a fish tank. An open top is going to lose water to evaporation which will cool the water. A glass top provides insulation creating a buffer, preventing evaporation and heat loss. Obviously those little acrylic tanks can't have one, but most glass tanks, as small as 2.5 gallons, can have a glass top. I agree with aokashi that it's good to have a heater - I have a few. I was glad I did after hurricane sandy, so that I could get the temps back up from 58 degrees in a more timely manner. I'm just saying that it's not something that's necessary for everyone. Lots pf people unplug their heaters in the summer - that's how I found out that I don't need them in the winter either. It's really easy to determine if you need to heat your tank or not.

As someone who tends to overfeed and keeps their fish in cooler water, I do not agree that it leads to any health problems. In fact, a slower metabolism leads to a longer life. Large mouth bass are a perfect example of this, as they live all over. Fish that live up here in the north grow slower and live longer than southern fish. All throughout nature things that grow fast die young.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lol, There are so many variable factors and environmental elements that can shape how a fish will live out it's life, that this topic is inexhaustible  Thats what forums are for!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## williamwong411 (Jun 7, 2013)

Humidity is not really an issue.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

my 2 cent is, if you have a adjustable heater, you don't have to actually unplug it. it doesn't turn on if the water temperature is above or at the set temperature. my heater doesn't turn on during the day, it only goes on at night when water temp falls below 80f.

I also have to politely counter jaysee's post about keeping your fish in colder water to make it live longer! this is not a good reason to keep your betta in cold water and is a misconception. for coldwater fish like goldies, maybe, but definitely not a betta or any tropical fish, they need to be kept at tropical temperatures that they are designed for. colder water does slow down digestion, there a lots of people that post in disease sections with sbd, bloating, illness,etc due to cold water and the general trend is, colder water = ill fish.

I know its not _always_ the case but I think anyone new to bettas should know that cold water have no real benefits for bettas....


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

For the record, I am talking about keeping the fish within its preferred temperature range. I don't consider that to be "cold", but what one considers cold is relative I suppose.

Most of the people that ive seen posting with digestive issues are feeding their fish an unhealthy diet.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

aokashi said:


> The statement was made to remind, not accuse. It was not directed at anyone in particular, I hope that you do not take it as such
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I didn't feel accused at all! . I was just curious if you were talking about me, because if you were, I didn't mean anything to be sarcastic


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> For the record, I am talking about keeping the fish within its preferred temperature range. I don't consider that to be "cold", but what one considers cold is relative I suppose.
> 
> Most of the people that ive seen posting with digestive issues are feeding their fish an unhealthy diet.


what temp do you keep your bettas water at?


----------



## FirstBetta (Jun 14, 2013)

Yes, you or rather your betta needs a heater, LOL.

Please, for your betta get a 2.5 gal or bigger tank w/ a filter (sponge) and a heater (adjustable).

Your betta should be kept at 78 to 80 degrees F. what ever that is in C.

BTW I forgot my manners, WELCOME to the betta forum.


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

finnfinnfriend said:


> what temp do you keep your bettas water at?


Temperatures of all my tanks range from 73 to 80 from winter to summer.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

jaysee said:


> Temperatures of all my tanks range from 73 to 80 from winter to summer.


Oh...well that's just fine . Sorry I misjudged...


----------



## Npinja (Aug 12, 2013)

All you have to do is pretty much get a 2.5 gallon tank completed with a heater and a filter. Minimum requirements.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

Npinja said:


> All you have to do is pretty much get a 2.5 gallon tank completed with a heater and a filter. Minimum requirements.


+1

(and a hiding spot)


----------



## BETTACHKALOVE (Nov 22, 2010)

I think it just matter of the experience. I have 8 bettas. During the summer all my heaters out , the temp fluctuation from 72-80 between night and day but seems never affect any of my bettas ages from 2-3.5 . Yes i do have 4 bettas that live in 72* and never had a problem. And yes i do have 2 bettas live in the office that i am working and the temperature is 70* when office is closed which is 2 days a week during the winter time. Yes i was scared to death they will die , but they surprisingly live healthy for 2 years already. And it nothing i can do , it not my office and i was happy they let me rescued them and keep them there. So if not the office bettas i would also think that betta would get sick in 70* but they didn't. 
I am not arguing and i am not saying that everyone has to keep 70* i just telling you about my experience, that i couldn't change anyway .
For Cabob i have one suggestion. But 2.5 gall tank. I think its a perfect size. But a heater , canada has very cold weather during the winter . Always test the heater first for 24-48 hrs before you put it in the betta tank to insure it not defective and leaching any fluids, and can keep stable temperature. You can test it in the clean .

And also 2.5 gall tank you really don't need to have a filter. You don't have to cycle 2.5 gall tanks. It very easy cycle to crashed and harm your betta. You can successful just do 2-50% and 1-100% water changes a week. But you need to acclimate the betta when you do full water changes. 

Do you need instruction how to acclimate the betta?

And 76* is the perfect temperature for the betta. You don't need to make it warmer. The warmer is the temperature -more chance of the infection.


----------

